# PTSB - coming off fixed rate



## Tarad (22 Apr 2009)

Hi, coming off 2 year fixed rate in June - can anyone advise what happens then??


----------



## pcocp (22 Apr 2009)

I just came of a 2 year fixed rate with PTSB this month. Got the letter with the options recently. Rates offered were crazy, much better rates available, so I got mortgage approval elsewhere, and am leaving PTSB. They would not match the better offer I got. 
Was offered 5 or 10 year fixed at over 6%
Tracker at +2.25%
Variable at 3.75%

I got offered variable of 2.75%, coming down to 2.5% soon,
or 2 year fixed at 3%, also due to decrease soon,

Shop around if you can.


----------



## Tarad (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks so much for that


----------



## Caveat (22 Apr 2009)

pcop, what was the minimum period for variable offered with PTSB?

We are coming off fixed in September.

Also, how difficult was it to switch/get approval elsewhere do you mind me asking?


----------



## pcocp (23 Apr 2009)

I'll let you know later, don't have it to hand now.


----------



## Caveat (23 Apr 2009)

pcocp said:


> I'll let you know later, don't have it to hand now.


 
Thanks that would be great.


----------



## Tarad (18 Jun 2009)

Received options from PTSB yesterday and am happy enough with tracker being offered as per contract (will revert to .....etc). Can anyone advise if this rate would be for a specific time period or indefinite? Thanks


----------



## danFTB (19 Jun 2009)

tarad -was that something like the following:

"Without affecting the entitlement for the borrower to apply at any time to fix the rate for a
further period (if available) and in variation of general mortgage loan approval condition
5.1, on expiry of the fixed rate period the interest rate applicable to the loan will not be
more than 1.10% over the European Central Bank refinancing rate (the "ECB Rate") as
varied by the Eurpoean Central Bank (the "ECB"). In the event of any variation of the
ECB rate, the interest rate applicable to this loan will not be more than 1.10% over the​ECB rate as varied by the ECB."

- meaning 1.1% tracker?


----------

